
Ask HN: New Consulting Client Quandary - anon-101010
Newbie here - new to consulting.<p>— Chapter 1— 
I have a potential new client ( a first time entrepreneur ) that has asked me to develop some new features onto their existing codebase.<p>The features are vague and big brush strokes IMHO, and require a few iterations of UX to lock in the actual interactions, user flow, and UI.<p>The client originally wanted some assurances and asked for a &#x27;cost-ceiling&#x27; which i declined to accept for the UX sprints, yet which I was ok with implementing = once a clear roadmap&#x2F;backlog was agreed upon.<p>Client response was “ok that works for me”<p>— Chapter 2—<p>I sent him a contract for the 1st sprint, with the terms these terms:<p><pre><code>  + 1 week sprint for UX ( 40hrs ) 
    with the option of going over these hours if required *approved prior to in writing.

  +  30% deposit to start

</code></pre>
— Chapter 3—<p>+ Client responded:
 “ If you require a 30% deposit upfront I would like to hold 30% as a completion payment as well.”<p>Question : is this a fair request? I’m trying to see it from his point of view, requiring some level of assurances, however I’m not at jeopardy to take any risks of my own, especially being on the hook for a nebulous ‘completion’ deliverable which needs multiple iterations and discovery.<p>What i want to avoid ( at this stage ) is a fixed price&#x2F;scope workflow.<p>How can i best explain this to him so he feels secure to go forward w&#x2F;o jeopardizing 
 the required agile methodology?
======
pseingatl
You need to have your deliverables stated clearly in writing. If they are
vague, try to make them not vague. Or along the lines of, 1/3rd of UX project
by end of week 1, 2/3rds by week 2, etc. Otherwise, he'll hold back his
retention claiming you never completed the work and you will be in no position
to claim otherwise.

------
purple-dragon
Just go with it and do a great job. You're trying to build a relationship,
reputation, reference customer, and portfolio all at once here.

Just think about how you'll determine your limit for being jerked around on
the last 30% and you'll be able to quickly pull the ripcord if and when that
time arrives.

------
JSeymourATL
You'll get better at this, but do break out of the hourly trap. Alan Weiss
offers excellent advice on the subject...>
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1145457.Value_Based_Fees](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1145457.Value_Based_Fees)

